# ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?



## Uziflator (31. Januar 2009)

*ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

* Kommt schon bald die HD5870 X2?*
*Achtung Gerücht*​
Es gibt ja  nirgendwo sonst so viele Gerüchte wie bei den kommenden Grafikchips von NVIDIA und ATI.

Es ist aber eine  HD5870 x2 in einem Internet Shop gelistet,der schon 2007 genau im November eine ATI Radeon HD 3850 kurz vor offiziellen Ankündigung im Shop im Angebot hatte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Die  *soll* gegenüber der ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 über einen erhöhten Speichertakt von 1200 MHz und einen erhöten Chiptakt von 800 MHz verfügen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Was sagt ihr dazu??*


Quelle:P3D


----------



## xTc (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

Ich halte es eher für unwarscheinlich.

Und wenn, dann kommt eh erst eine HD5870 und die X² folgt später.

Gruß


----------



## Uziflator (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*



xTc schrieb:


> Ich halte es eher für unwarscheinlich.
> 
> Und wenn, dann kommt eh erst eine HD5870 und die X² folgt später.
> 
> Gruß



Das glaub ich auch nicht der Shop will nur aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## DanielX (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

Eher nicht, gleich einen Dual-Karte anstatt Singel.

Und dann noch 5er Generation und doch nur DX10.1, denke eher ATI wird erst auf 5er gehen bei DX11.

Vondaher denke ich ist es nur ein Fehler oder Gag, aber mal sehen. 

MfG DanielX

*edit* cool, beides was ich meine in den Posts vor mir.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*



Das wäre ja echt der hammer.
Bei dem preis kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das es Tippfehler ist und eine 4870 gemeint sein soll...

Wenn es die Karte angeblich in 1-10tagen geben soll, sollten ja in den nächsten tagen mehr Angebote auftauchen!

Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

Die ATI 58xx wird sicher auf eine neue Architektur aufbauen, Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es nur ein höher getakteter Chip vonheute ist.


----------



## Uziflator (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

Die dieses Jahr zu Cebit gehen wollen, AMD wird dieses Jahr  nicht da sein.   Nur so neben bei!


----------



## roga01 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*



DanielX schrieb:


> Eher nicht, gleich einen Dual-Karte anstatt Singel.
> 
> Und dann noch 5er Generation und doch nur DX10.1, denke eher ATI wird erst auf 5er gehen bei DX11.



Ich habe gehört, dass ATI witerhin auf DX10.1 setzen will, und nur Nvidia Karten am Anfang DX11 unterstützen werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*



roga01 schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass ATI witerhin auf DX10.1 setzen will, und nur Nvidia Karten am Anfang DX11 unterstützen werden.


 
Ob das aber gleich die GTX3xx machen wird, bezweifel ich irgendwie. Dazu müsste Windows Seven gleichzeitig mit den neuen Karten rauskommen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ob das aber gleich die GTX3xx machen wird, bezweifel ich irgendwie. Dazu müsste Windows Seven gleichzeitig mit den neuen Karten rauskommen.




Ich denke auch mal das die nächste Generation noch auf DX10 setzt...
Win7 soll erst in einem Jahr erscheinen. Frühstens. Wäre auch gut denkbar das wir gar noch 2 Generationen ohne DX 11 sehen.


----------



## Uziflator (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

Radeon3D berichtet das AMD eine HD4995 x2 bringen will!

Radeon3D  Alles ber Radeons: AMD plant HD 4995 X2

http://www.hardware-infos.com/news.php?news=2706


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

Das klingt schon seh reinleuchtend.
eine gute Idee und die 40nm Technik kommt da wie gerufen.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Radeon3D berichtet das AMD eine HD4995 x2 bringen will!
> 
> Radeon3D  Alles ber Radeons: AMD plant HD 4995 X2
> 
> Radeon HD 4995 X2 gegen Geforce GTX 295? - News - Hardware-Infos




Sowas hatte ich mir fast schon gedacht, das auch eine aufgebohrte "4870" gibt als konter auf NV.

Das würde wohl den meisten sinn machen. Im Moment sind einfach zu viele Gerüchte im Umlauf 
Ich hatte auch damit gerechnet das vielleicht Chips von AMD kommen wo alle Shadereinheiten freigeschaltet sind...

Da bleib wohl nichts als abwarten


----------



## DanielX (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Radeon3D berichtet das AMD eine HD4995 x2 bringen will!
> 
> Radeon3D  Alles ber Radeons: AMD plant HD 4995 X2
> 
> Radeon HD 4995 X2 gegen Geforce GTX 295? - News - Hardware-Infos



Jo, würde eher passen.

Aber wie immer erstmal abwarten und Tee rauchen.

MfG DanielX


----------



## FortunaGamer (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

Ich denke die kommt frühestens im Sommer. Wenn die kommt soll die DX 11 haben sonst ist das auch nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Ich denke die kommt frühestens im Sommer. Wenn die kommt soll die DX 11 haben sonst ist das auch nichts.


 
Wozu sollte sie D3D 11 haben?
Der Kram kommt eh erst mit Windows Seven.


----------



## Uziflator (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

Nvidia hat ja auch ewigkeiten gebraucht eine D3D 10 fähige Karte zu bringen,vlt macht das jetzt ATI genau so, D3D 10 wird auch noch nich von allen Spielen genutzt,da kann es mit der D3D 11 nutzung noch dauern


----------



## msix38 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

Selbst wenn das so sein sollte, kontert NV ganz sicherlich mit 2*GT300b GPU´s. Meine Prognose zur ATI.


----------



## push@max (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

Da halte ich die zweite News für realistischer, von dem RV790 ist schon lange die Rede, in letzter Zeit wird auch viel über einen 40nm Chip spekuliert.

Deshalb kann ich mir da sehr gut vorstellen, dass ATI bald mit zwei 40nm Chips und höheren Takt nach der High End Krone greifen wird, weil so weit sind sie von der GTX295 nicht entfernt.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die ATI 58xx wird sicher auf eine neue Architektur aufbauen, Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es nur ein höher getakteter Chip vonheute ist.



Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, das würde ja bedeuten, dass AMD genauso handelt wie Nvidia (*hust* 9800GT/X...)
Ich denke es ist ein Fehler, zumal die Taktraten nicht sehr viel höher sind, als bei der 4870X2 

MFG


----------



## push@max (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

Dann würde die HD4870X2 noch weiter im Preis fallen


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

Ich glaube auch nur das es mehr oder weniger ein gag ist,die 790 RV Karten halte ich jedoch für sehr realistisch,außerdem liegen HD 4870 und GTX 295 mit den neuen CCC ja wieder fast gleich auf,da müsste die HD 4995 die GTX 295 eig schlagen können


----------



## push@max (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

Schade, dass ATI dieses Jahr nicht auf der Cebit ist...da ist man einmal da und schon fehlt eines der Highlights


----------



## klefreak (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

die ersten DX11 karten können durchaus vor WIN7 auftauchen da DX11 auch für Vista erscheint !! in der BETA von win7 ist's auch schon enthalten. laut einigen Meldungen (auch hier auf PCGH) soll spätestens im Herbst DX11 fähige Hardware aufn markt kommen

die 5870 x2 halte ich auch eher für einen gag

mfg Klemens


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

Ich finde es sehr abwegig, eine neue Grafikkartengeneration ohne DX11 zu veröffentlichen. Die HD4995 finde ich da realistischer.
Von DX11 würden Windows7-Beta-Tester schon jetzt profitieren. Dazu braucht man noch keine DX11-Spiele; eine 7-Zip-Version z.B., die Compute Shader nutzt, würde auch schon Vorteile bringen.


----------



## push@max (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

Ich glaube nicht, dass ATI extra für einen Refresh-Chip die HD5870-Bezeichnung aufbraucht. 

Wäre nicht typisch für ATI, weil früher haben sie die Zahl auch nur leicht erhöht.


----------



## ATIFan22 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr abwegig, eine neue Grafikkartengeneration ohne DX11 zu veröffentlichen. Die HD4995 finde ich da realistischer.
> Von DX11 würden Windows7-Beta-Tester schon jetzt profitieren. Dazu braucht man noch keine DX11-Spiele; eine 7-Zip-Version z.B., die Compute Shader nutzt, würde auch schon Vorteile bringen.



Nur wer nutzt bitte die Beta?
Okay,du nutzt sie,aber ich werde mir Win 7 niemals kaufen,weswegen das kein Argument ist


----------



## Redbandit (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*



roga01 schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass ATI witerhin auf DX10.1 setzen will, und nur Nvidia Karten am Anfang DX11 unterstützen werden.


 
...vom HÖRENSAGEN lernt man lügen......
Ati wir wohl kaum bei neusten Karten auf DX11 verzichten und somit nVidia einen dementsprechenden "Vorteil" anbieten....andernfalls müssten die in der Marketingabteilung alle entlassen werden...


----------



## Monsterclock (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

2.2.09 manche Dinge sollte man besser da lassen wo sie sind  -tztztz-


----------



## Klutten (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: ATI Radeon HD5870 X2 in Kürze?*

Husch husch in den Keller mit dir. Die News ist freilich etwas angestaubt.


----------

